# Logiciels > Solutions d'entreprise > Business Intelligence > SAP Crystal Reports > [CR XI] Gestion des recto-verso

## joffreyb

Bonjour,

avez-vous des techniques (hors bidouilles) pour grer correctement les recto-verso ?
 l'heure actuelle je bidouille avec une formule sur les pages paires/impaires (modulo)

cordialement,
Joffrey

----------


## kikidrome

> Bonjour,
> 
> avez-vous des techniques (hors bidouilles) pour grer correctement les recto-verso ?
>  l'heure actuelle je bidouille avec une formule sur les pages paires/impaires (modulo)
> 
> cordialement,
> Joffrey


bonjour
en jouant avec les paramtres de l'imprimante ?

----------


## joffreyb

Bonjour,

je viens de trouver ceci :
http://www.developpez.net/forums/d83...cer-saut-page/

la prcision laisse  dsirer...
je pense me dbrouiller seul.  ::(:

----------


## luc_chivas

bonjour

http://www.developpez.net/forums/d82...n-recto-verso/

----------


## joffreyb

> bonjour
> 
> http://www.developpez.net/forums/d82...n-recto-verso/


merci Luc mais je n'y arrive pas, j'ai un tat de cette hirarchie (cf PJ)

je veux en pages paires afficher toutes les sections sauf pied de page B, en pages impaires juste la section du pied de page B.

j'ai donc mis une formule en "supprimer (sans exploration)" sur mon pied de page A : 
pagenumber mod 2 = 0 then true else false
et mod 2 = 1 sur mon pied de page B

cela ne fonctionne pas...  ::cry:: 

merci pour votre aide

----------

